# Powerstop front brake upgrade ? Thoughts.



## Ptroxx (Apr 7, 2017)

So was wondering who has this upgrade and your thoughts of them. 
Having them installed Tuesday. The stock brakes were crap warped rotors 
so I'm good friends with the owner of the dealership so he was gonna swap out the brakes but I'm adding these instead 

they came and got the car today can't wait to try these new brakes 

Got a new 2017 Rs for a loaner for a few days. Wohoo.


----------



## Blancmange (Jan 9, 2013)

I just put those on my 1st gen about a month ago. I have had no problems. The only issue is the brake dust, it's all over the rims already. 

I just did the front brakes, obviously, since the rears are drums.

The performance is much improved over the stock brakes. They feel like regular brakes when the are cold but when they warm up, they are almost too good - you need to get used to not slamming your foot down like you did with the stock brakes or they'll put you through the windshield (not really, but that's how it feels).

Make sure you or your installer does the break-in procedure that comes with the brakes - it will increase the life of the brakes.


----------



## 295330 (Apr 25, 2017)

No doubt OEM's are terrible, mine very noisy at time with bell sound chatter from rotors. Thinking about ceramic having two benefits, better stopping and less noise. Also dust is less of a problem.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I put Powerstops on my truck about 2 months ago. Slotted/drilled, ceramic pads. So far, excellent.


----------



## Ptroxx (Apr 7, 2017)

Big improvement. They feel great


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I had the pads and skipped the drilled rotors since it's overkill on a street car. I went with the Centric Premium Blanks instead. That break in is no joke, total smoke show at the end. I also had the same feel where you slightly had to warm them up. Once you warmed them up they bite hard. The stock rotors and pads were horrible, ignore their high price tag attached. Almost anything you put on would feel like an upgrade. If you have drums you also need to make sure they are adjusted as that also was the issue for us who needed fronts after 30K miles.


----------



## Ptroxx (Apr 7, 2017)

Ok so an update on this brake package. 

Love be it in traffic. The extra stopping power helps withs idiots cutting in front of me in traffic. 
I have found that they take a few miles to come in. 
They work a lot better when they are warmed up. 
But they stop on a dime. Worth the 157.00


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ptroxx said:


> Ok so an update on this brake package.
> 
> Love be it in traffic. The extra stopping power helps withs idiots cutting in front of me in traffic.
> I have found that they take a few miles to come in.
> ...


Yep, pretty much why folks shy away from them and go with other sets. I have a hill leaving work I warmed them up going down. Thinking of putting them on the Accord as the stock ones are meh granted it's the factory BBK. Glad they worked out for you in the long run.


----------



## Blancmange (Jan 9, 2013)

Ptroxx said:


> Ok so an update on this brake package.
> 
> Love be it in traffic. The extra stopping power helps withs idiots cutting in front of me in traffic.
> I have found that they take a few miles to come in.
> ...


My experience exactly. Worth the money!

Another thing, when I installed the front brakes, I adjusted the rear drum brakes as well (took off the brake drum and gave the adjuster a few clicks). This will ensure the front brakes aren't doing all the stopping and make them to last longer.

There is an excellent tutorial by ExtremeRevolution (which I can't link to for some reason). Search for "drum brakes" in the search bar.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> skipped the drilled rotors since it's overkill on a street car.


And not to mention - prone to stress fractures and cracking...

Must be due to the larger brakes, but our CTD still has plenty of life left on the front pads and rotors at about 60k.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Just my $.02 worth:

Drilled or Slotted Rotors — What are the Best Brake Rotors?

WHY Blank rotors are better than cross drilled and/or slotted

Brakes: Cross Drilled vs Slotted Rotors – Which is Better?


Better ways to increase stopping power / effectiveness:


Centric OE Brake Kit Upgrade

How to Adjust Rear Drum Brakes

Bigger brakes for the Cruze under $400.

EBC Green Stuff Brake Pads - DP22067


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

MP81 said:


> And not to mention - prone to stress fractures and cracking...
> 
> Must be due to the larger brakes, but our CTD still has plenty of life left on the front pads and rotors at about 60k.


Gen 1 Diesels also fall under 2LT trim package so they don't have the whole non adjusted drums to deal with out back.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> Gen 1 Diesels also fall under 2LT trim package so they don't have the whole non adjusted drums to deal with out back.


Don't have drums at all! But it's not like the rear discs do a lot to help stop. Those pads look nearly new out back.


----------

